# Unbrick OCZ SSD Vertex 2 (Methods Go here)



## unknown26man (Nov 4, 2011)

Bricked by bad firmware update or firmware bug from windows sleep wake up

I've tried this maybe you should to. Just to see if it fixes your issue

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...rtex2-3-Agility2-3-Solid3-Revo-and-Ibis-SSD-s

.....My reason for a bricked Vertex 2....

Windows 7 64bit woke up from sleep.
Then SSD Froze up. Bios wont detect it so I cant reflash the SSD


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

my only potential fix has been to replace the chip from another drive of the same model. if the guts are good it'll work with a different chip. if the guts are bad it's junk.
getting the chip is the pita, check ebay etc for used drives like yours. smaller capacity should be fine as long as it's the same make/model.


----------



## unknown26man (Nov 4, 2011)

There has to be a way without replacing the chip.

I mean it has those jtag ports on it. Those jtag ports must be to program firmware. Maybe someone can write a program to talk to the SSD through jtag and then get a leaked copy of OCZ firmware to flash it with.

That USB Blaster has all those ports the SSD jtag requires


----------



## digibucc (Nov 4, 2011)

unknown26man said:


> There has to be a way without replacing the chip.
> 
> I mean it has those jtag ports on it. Those jtag ports must be to program firmware. Maybe someone can write a program to talk to the SSD through jtag and then get a leaked copy of OCZ firmware to flash it with.
> 
> That USB Blaster has all those ports the SSD jtag requires



yeah that's way beyond my level of skill or care. unless the app is ready, i'll buy a new ssd. if i'm in the experimental mood that's another story - but general use not worth it for me 

good luck!


----------



## unknown26man (Nov 4, 2011)

Yeah I'm only 18 just learning and beginning to research it now

It's beyond my skill level but I'm very interested


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?82562-Can-I-unbrick-my-Vertex-2-after-firmware-flash


----------



## unknown26man (Nov 4, 2011)

I've tried CMOS battery and unplugging power as that post says still it won't go on. I'll give it another go later I guess worth another try


----------



## brandonwh64 (Nov 4, 2011)

You best bet if you want to experiment is to goto radio shack and get a bread board with soldering iron and some flux. Then you would make a connector that you can plug the JTAG into.

I also found this, it shows how to setup JTAG

http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/f...8476-Vertex-II-120GB-Debug-Port-(Serial-JTAG)


----------



## unknown26man (Nov 4, 2011)

I'll probs need help getting the OCZ vertex 2 firmware file and getting jtag device software to communicate with the chip on the SSD

I can confirm that the Sandforce controller stores the firmware. Apparently it will be hard to hack. If anyone can get any data sheets or any info on this controller I would be greatful

Sandforce chips are encrypted and they go out of their way to prevent people from stealing the technology. SF-1200 series sandforce chips have a sleep/standby problem they lock themselves in some panic mode so not even a motherboard bios will detect it.

Reason why they haven't given a solution to debrick the chip is because they don't want anyone taking the technology and having the ability to reset the chip to a working state


----------



## unknown26man (Nov 19, 2011)

I guess sandforce hacking requires a person with really high skill


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 19, 2011)

this was on the OCZ forum, it might help:

1. Switch off System.
2. Turn off the PSU, remove Power cord from outlet.
3. Disconnect the LE and all other drives.
4. Remove CMOS Battery.
5. Press PC case power button for 20 seconds to discharge capacitors.
6. Short the CLR CMOS jumper and leave all to 'drain' for about 30 minutes.
7. Reset jumper/Re-insert the Battery
8. Attach power/turn on PSU and configure CMOS to safe Defaults and set:
a. AHCI SATA mode.
b. Any CMOS Hot Plug/External SATA settings [DISABLED] on the LE port.
9. Save CMOS settings, re-boot to CMOS.
10. Connect the LE back to SATA port 0/1 via a Hot Insert/Plug/Connect the SSD while in CMOS, by placing SATA Power lead on first, then SATA signal Cable.
Then save CMOS and re-boot back into to CMOS to check if SSD is detected.
a. (At this stage, only the SSD on SATA port 0/1 and CD/DVD drives SATA port 4/5 should be attached).
11. Put the Bootable Tools CD in it’s drive, change Boot Order to CD/DVD first and Boot to it.
a. Secure Erase the SSD
b. Force Flash the latest Firmware.
c. Power down the system, remove power to the drive for 1 minute, reconnect the drive and power on.


----------



## unknown26man (Dec 1, 2011)

Still haven't found a fix. George hotz should have a play. If someone could somehow give him the message. Too many people with undetectable SSD. I got mine sitting in my room I want to use it again please someone spend some time trying to recover a ssd


----------



## cadaveca (Dec 1, 2011)

Really, when stuff liek this happens, you should RMA. If you vioded your warranty(obviously by removing the casing, you have no warranty), you might just be SOL.


----------



## dhdude (Dec 1, 2011)

I had mine freeze up a few months ago, after which the bios would only recognise it like one in every 10 attempts, and was still unbootable. I managed to install windows to another drive and kept rebooting till the bios recognised it. Once I flashed the firmware with the latest version, I had to format it to get it to boot,  but its been fine since... havent had the problem since then. Does your bios not recognise it on any attempts at all?


----------



## unknown26man (Dec 1, 2011)

Well I'm learning c language at the moment. Then I'm going to learning how to program development boards. And maybe work with a bread board. Going to take at least two years experience though


----------



## unknown26man (Dec 1, 2011)

I've at least tried 20 times unplugging and plugging in still no recognition


----------

